# BFP on natural FET



## claire145 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi everyone
I'm feeling cautiously excited, my OTD is on 1/6/14 but I cracked super early and tested at about 12:30pm so not even first urine of the day... Got a definite line on an internet cheapy, so did CB digital - pregnant 1-2 weeks!! I'm only 6dp5dt but no meds  so no possibility of it being trigger shot. My question is has anyone else tested positive the early and  had everything  progress ok? We had 2 blasts transferred.  Worried now in case it's a chemical.  Wish I could just be happy but we always find something to worry about don't we?!


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening, sounds good to me, I am like you and always cave in early   on my second icsi cycle I tested 8dp3dt, which is the same as your 6dp5dt, the embies would be at the same stage by this time and I had a positive, though, hoping not to scare you here, I had 2 embies transferred and at my 6 weeks scan it was a twin pregnancy, though I lost one at 12 weeks. Good luck


----------



## claire145 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply naddie that's reassuring, I'm keeping everything crossed.
I knew I would test early especially with not having a trigger shot but thought I would hold out longer than this! Sorry to hear you lost one twin but huge congrats on your little boy


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Claire I've also had a natural eft with 1xblasto my otd is we'd 28th and I also gave been testing early and so far it's been a bfn.
So from what u say I reckon it's def a bfp for u but the sounds of it! When I had my son I had bfp from 6dp5dt because I was feeling so sick, but this time nothing at all.

Have u had any symptoms? I'm only on cyclogest twice daily hasn't it been lovely having no meds!

Would be nice to keep me updated, u never know there might be 2 in there!


----------



## claire145 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks *k25* , I've had cramps on and off since transfer but bit less the last 2 days, and last 2 days I've been getting tired and little breathless easily and some mild nausea. It's been so nice having only cyclogest, I've felt so much more positive and calmer this time. It's nice to talk to someone else who's having the same treatment.

Fingers crossed for you for Wednesday, you never know it could still be a BFP. I'll keep you updated.

Good luck


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

We tested 6dp3dt and got a BFP... twins were the result  
congratulations
X


----------



## claire145 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow that's even earlier *Katie88*! Congrats on your twins, that would be amazing, scary but amazing!


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks but they arent mine.. i just baked them ha x


----------



## claire145 (Aug 6, 2012)

I read your signature after I posted that sorry! Well congrats on baking them anyway what an amazing thing you did


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thankyou   no more for me x

how you feeling?

X


----------



## claire145 (Aug 6, 2012)

Feeling bit better now thanks after the positive comments on here. Will feel more settled if AF stays away! Need to try and relax for now  x


----------

